# Early pictures of my layout to now



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

These pictures are from the early days until now. I built the table and did the wiring from watching 'How To Build A Layout' DVD by TM Books and Videos. It started as a 4x8 table then I added a 2x8 piece to make it 6x8. Then I added a 4x5 section for the train yard. The switches on the picture are manual, but I later changed them to remote switches and of course started adding buildings, a street and people. Oh yeah, the engine on the first picture is a 2037 2-6-4 PW Prairie steam engine my dad bought me in 1960.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It came out pretty nice, Denny. That's a fine looking loco there! :appl:


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, A very nice looking layout looks very cool. I also like your handy work building your layout table and making it bigger a very great job my friend I love it too. Thanks longbow57ca. Have a great day too.


----------

